# Lagoon skiffs



## jwh70 (Oct 25, 2011)

website is lagoonskiffs.com


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I stopped in and met with David a few weeks ago. He has a small shop where he makes everything by hand. He took the time to walk me through his process and how he puts everything together. His hull design is definitely a cool looking design and different. He told me that he worked for a couple of other large skiff companies for the last 20 or so years, so I think he has plenty of experience. He said that he just wanted to be on his own. I have been really thinking of going with one of his boats.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Evening Guys, I just got back from David's shop up in Cocoa Beach (I'm in Fort Lauderdale.) What a great guy! I told him I was coming to Cocoa to meet him and check out possibly buying my first boat. He spent a couple hours walking me through each and every detail of the boat. Anything I needed or asked for or wanted, he was able to give me insight. Like @bababouy stated he worked for Hells Bay and Sea Ray previously. Has 25+ years in the boat building world. I felt super comfortable talking and exploring my build. I put the deposit down and hopefully will get my boat soon!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Are you going with the 14 or the 17? What options are you going with?


----------



## jwh70 (Oct 25, 2011)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Evening Guys, I just got back from David's shop up in Cocoa Beach (I'm in Fort Lauderdale.) What a great guy! I told him I was coming to Cocoa to meet him and check out possibly buying my first boat. He spent a couple hours walking me through each and every detail of the boat. Anything I needed or asked for or wanted, he was able to give me insight. Like @bababouy stated he worked for Hells Bay and Sea Ray previously. Has 25+ years in the boat building world. I felt super comfortable talking and exploring my build. I put the deposit down and hopefully will get my boat soon!


Yeh I am also in the process of buying one of his boats. What a great guy to deal with. Very detail oriented and you can tell he takes a lot of pride in his work. Put my deposit down and have a couple more weeks to go on delivery.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Congrats @jwh70! Yea Like I said he really seems to care about quality over quantity. I don't mind waiting the 10-12 weeks.

@bababouy. I'm going with the 17' Center console powered by a 50hp Tohatsu. I went with the poling platform, forward bulkhead hatch with a 12 gallon tank in the bow. Couple extra buckets in the aft, one plumbed for a livewell, one for storage. And then a couple LEDs, pre-rigged for trolling motor, stiffy pushpole holders. Really excited about it! Once I get pics I'd be happy to upload.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Zach Vogelsang look forward to seeing the pics. I am local, right around the corner and have considered the purchase of the 17' myself.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@NativeBone, I've looked at quite a few boats around Florida and really felt for the money, you'll be hard pressed to beat it. I looked at East Cape, Ankona, Beavertail, all great boats definitely, but like I said for the money, I felt the Lagoon Skiff works best for my budget and needs.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Im looking at the 17 myself also. I would like to take a ride in the 17 first before I pull the trigger. I was thinking of the same set up, with a center console and possibly the coffin box.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Yea I'm doing a cooler holder where the coffin box would be. I have an RTIC 45 that's about the size of the coffin box. I know he has one in the shop for maintenance that has the coffin box with a seat cushion. It's also plumbed for livewell. Real nice boat.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Morning Guys,
Happy 4th! Just got some pics of my build. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

I haven't posted in a while... but here's how it's looking. Another couple weeks.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Just got another pic!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice looking good
! did the builder say what the purpose of that little flare at the back of the hull does?


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Nice looking good
> ! did the builder say what the purpose of that little flare at the back of the hull does?


Thank you!
And to be honest... nope. But I will ask him when I pick it up.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@Fishshoot , I texted the builder and got a reply. So it doesn't look like every other skiff out there... at times it sort of functions as a spray rail when running in choppy conditions but not the main purpose. Just a styling addition.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok I was wondering if was something new like all the rounded sterns now. I like the looks of that skiff, classic color choice!


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@Fishshoot Thanks bud! Can't wait to get her on the water.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Got the LEDs hooked up and center console is coming together.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Splash test complete. Saw low 30s with the 40HP.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Splash test complete. Saw low 30s with the 40HP.


Nice! with a little tweaking you could improve the #'s. Congrats


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks sharp!


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> Nice! with a little tweaking you could improve the #'s. Congrats


Thanks! I'm going to run the prop it came with for a little and then try and get some advice for tweaking. Also thinking to install the new Bennett SLT Trim tab system. The boat is so light I didn't see a need to do a full electrical or hydraulic system. Going to pick it up first (hopefully next week) run it a couple times, making sure to break in the engine properly, then see what improvements I should make.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Thanks! I'm going to run the prop it came with for a little and then try and get some advice for tweaking. Also thinking to install the new Bennett SLT Trim tab system. The boat is so light I didn't see a need to do a full electrical or hydraulic system. Going to pick it up first (hopefully next week) run it a couple times, making sure to break in the engine properly, then see what improvements I should make.


Sounds like a plan! get yourself a tiny tac and collect some data while you enjoy your new ride. Here is my opinion on the SLT, I had a set on one of my previous boats, and yes they work.... ok. Could cause some problems with forcing your nose down tooooo much and thus creating other problems. I would suggest saving the funds and buying a set of electricals.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> Sounds like a plan! get yourself a tiny tac and collect some data while you enjoy your new ride. Here is my opinion on the SLT, I had a set on one of my previous boats, and yes they work.... ok. Could cause some problems with forcing your nose down tooooo much and thus creating other problems. I would suggest saving the funds and buying a set of electricals.


Awesome! Thanks for the head's up. Maybe next year's bonus will be those tabs for me. And I believe I have a tachometer on the center console, if not how reliable are the GPS numbers? Or should I use those to compare? Like jot down what every 1k RPM is equal GPS speed?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the head's up. Maybe next year's bonus will be those tabs for me. And I believe I have a tachometer on the center console, if not how reliable are the GPS numbers? Or should I use those to compare? Like jot down what every 1k RPM is equal GPS speed?


tach on the console will work. you are just trying to collect some info so when you speak to a prop guy, he can dial you in. Things like the splash line once on plane, RPM @ WOT, typical weight you haul, etc. You may have a few prop shops in your area? 
I have had great success with the folks at powertech. Could be an option........


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> tach on the console will work. you are just trying to collect some info so when you speak to a prop guy, he can dial you in. Things like the splash line once on plane, RPM @ WOT, typical weight you haul, etc. You may have a few prop shops in your area?
> I have had great success with the folks at powertech. Could be an option........


Nice! I'm lucky enough to be in Fort Lauderdale so I'm sure I have a prop shop a stones throw away. I'll try and be as diligent as possible in collecting the data you suggested. Anything I can do to dial this bad boy in!!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

There is a guy in Ft. Lauderdale that was a genius on props. RJ props. He used to be over by Davie Blvd and I-95 (954) 797-9797


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@bababouy Thanks bud!!! I'll definitely reach out to him once I get my data set together.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boat looks skinny. I have Lenco tabs on my boat. I can't remember the last time I used them so see if you need them first. I only use mine for cross winds or a large person on the bench seat


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Boat looks skinny. I have Lenox tabs on my boat. I can't remember the last time I used them so see if you need them first. I only use mine for cross winds or a large person on the bench seat


Lenco?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

NativeBone said:


> Lenco?


Dam spell check sorry I missed it


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Dam spell check sorry I missed it


LOL.. I thought maybe there was a new brand on the market and I was gonna check it out


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Finally picked her up!!! Going down to the keys this weekend to break her in. Can't wait!


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a Lagoon. WHOA! Those changes are radical! Mine was built in 2016. Looks nothing like that build ... major upgrades.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Lagoon Skiff owner was Oscar Weaver when I purchased, but that must have changed too?


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@ShannonD is yours a lagoon skiff or lagoon boat? Theres another gentleman also located in cocoa beach that runs lagoon boats. He's like a mile away from David's shop.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@Zach Vogelsang Think I saw you heading past me in Key Largo Friday. The boat looks good on the trailer.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@bababouy Haha no way! Yea I got into Key Largo around 4ish I'd say on Friday. And thanks! She ran pretty well given the weather conditions this weekend. Definitely didnt get to run her as much as I wanted. The weather sucked


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Sounds about right, I think I passed you on the bridge near Gilbert's. We were headed the other way for the holiday weekend. I had to take a double take at your motor because it looked like an evinrude at first.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Haha yea it does look like one. But I ended up getting lucky with that engine. I originally wanted the 50 but couldn't swing it financially. So I ordered the 30 but it was on backorder. So I got that white 40 for a blowout price.


----------



## Bobby50 (Apr 18, 2020)

Chaser88 said:


> Haha yea it does look like one. But I ended up getting lucky with that engine. I originally wanted the 50 but couldn't swing it financially. So I ordered the 30 but it was on backorder. So I got that white 40 for a blowout price.


----------



## Bobby50 (Apr 18, 2020)

How much was your build?


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Bobby50 said:


> How much was your build?


Hey Bobby, all in with trailer I came out to roughly $22k


----------



## Bobby50 (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow. I’m going to look into it. I am in the market and was debating which was the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Bobby50 said:


> Wow. I’m going to look into it. I am in the market and was debating which was the best bang for the buck.


Yea man, we've been super happy with it. I'm actually looking to upgrade to bigger more family friendly boat. So mine may be available soon


----------



## bigone321 (Feb 27, 2021)

How's the skiff holding up? Looking into ordering a 17 chaser myself.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

It's been a little while since you got this boat, do you like it?


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Chaser88 said:


> Yea man, we've been super happy with it. I'm actually looking to upgrade to bigger more family friendly boat. So mine may be available soon


Hey @Chaser88 are you still thinking about selling it?


----------

